# adsl connecting problems (ppp)

## corsair

Hello,

I'm trying to replace my cisco router with a gentoo system. Unfortunately the DSL connection won't connect...

```

Jan 29 19:44:01 [pppd] Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Jan 29 19:44:01 [pppd] Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jan 29 19:44:01 [pppd] RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jan 29 19:45:01 [pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jan 29 19:45:01 [pppd] PPP session is 11325

Jan 29 19:45:01 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jan 29 19:45:01 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

Jan 29 19:45:01 [/etc/init.d/net.ppp0] WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jan 29 19:45:04 [pppd] LCP terminated by peer

Jan 29 19:45:07 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jan 29 19:45:07 [pppd] Modem hangup

Jan 29 19:45:10 [pppd] PPP session is 14906

Jan 29 19:45:10 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jan 29 19:45:10 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

Jan 29 19:45:13 [pppd] LCP terminated by peer

Jan 29 19:45:16 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jan 29 19:45:16 [pppd] Modem hangup

Jan 29 19:45:19 [pppd] PPP session is 6738

Jan 29 19:45:19 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Jan 29 19:45:19 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

Jan 29 19:45:23 [pppd] LCP terminated by peer

Jan 29 19:45:25 [pppd] Terminating on signal 15

Jan 29 19:45:26 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Jan 29 19:45:26 [pppd] Modem hangup

Jan 29 19:45:26 [pppd] Exit.

```

And I'm not sure, what I'm doing wrong... ^^ Heck, this is the first time I'm setting up a connection other than ethernet in linux.  :Wink: 

Here is the config:

```

# /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

config_eth1=( null )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0="xxxxxxxxxxx@alice-dsl.de"

password_ppp0=

pppd_ppp0=(

        "debug"

        "noauth"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "holdoff 3"

        "child-timeout 60"

        "lcp-echo-interval 15"

        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

        noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

        need net.eth1

}

```

As you can see my provider is Alice DSL (Germany).. dunno if this has anything to do with it.

-corsair

----------

## mrness

Configure your syslog daemon to save anything and post here the resulted logs.

----------

## corsair

thanks for the note.

I ran pppd from commandline with the nodetach option and figured out that the password is 'wrong'. The password does not get passed correct. I'm using baselayout 2, so there seems to be problems with it.

Though I figured out a working config: I've changed from using the password_ppp0 to "password xxxxx" in pppd_ppp0.

```

# /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1/24" )

config_eth1=( null )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0="xxxxxxxxxxx@alice-dsl.de"

#password_ppp0="xxxxxxxx"

pppd_ppp0=(

   #"noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "holdoff 3"

   "child-timeout 60"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   "password xxxxxxxx"

   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

   need net.eth1

}

```

it's not save to set the password option, because you can see the password in ps output, but it's working for the moment.

I'll open a bugreport against baselayout soon.

-markus

----------

## mrness

 *corsair wrote:*   

> it's not save to set the password option, because you can see the password in ps output, but it's working for the moment.

 

No, you will not. echo is an internal *sh command and, as such, do not appear on ps output.

----------

## corsair

sorry, I meant the password option of pppd, not the password_ppp0 option.

I read the following line in /lib/rc/net/pppd.sh:

```
printf "%s" "${password}" | eval start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/sbin/pppd --pidfile "/var/run/ppp-${IFACE}.pid" -- "${opts}" >/dev/null
```

But this doesn't seem to work for me. I tried the follwoing command, which should be the one run by rc manually and it doesn't seem to work (replaced printf with echo):

```
$ echo "xxxxxxxx" | /usr/sbin/pppd unit 0 user xxxxxxxxxxx@alice-dsl.de remotename ppp0 linkname ppp0 nodetach defaultroute usepeerdns holdoff 3 child-timeout 60 lcp-echo-interval 15 lcp-echo-failure 3 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp plugin passwordfd.so passwordfd 0 defaultmetric 4004 maxfail 0 persist connect true plugin rp-pppoe.so eth1

Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

Remote message: Request Denied

PAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

Remote message: Request Denied

PAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Terminating on signal 2

```

----------

## mrness

ah, I've checked with the stable version of baselayout.

see if bug 203860 help you with this thing.

Edit later: uberlord says printf is interpreted as internal command in bash, so unless you are using busybox, there is nothing wrong in using printf instead echo.Last edited by mrness on Fri Feb 15, 2008 6:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nokia

Iv'e also had some quite irritation problems with my router the last few days after moving from the rp-ppoe package to ppp. I was reformatting the server and followed the gentoo "home router guide". At first everything seemed fine, but the users on my local net couldn't open certain web pages. I googled it and many people said that it could be the MTU value... After playing around with this value I came nowhere....

Finally i decided to give rp-pppoe a try. It worked as a charm, not problems at all. Just used pppoe-setup and away we go...

----------

## mrness

 *nokia wrote:*   

> After playing around with this value I came nowhere....

 

That is because you didn't searched this forum properly. Time and time again I've posted here the solution to this problem, not to mention this quote from /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> #WARNING: if MTU of the PPP interface is less than 1500 and you use this
> 
> #machine as a router, you should add the following rule to your firewall
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *nokia wrote:*   

> Finally i decided to give rp-pppoe a try. It worked as a charm, not problems at all. Just used pppoe-setup and away we go...

 

Fine, just don't complain when rp-pppoe baselayout support will be finally removed.

----------

## majoron

 *corsair wrote:*   

> thanks for the note.
> 
> I ran pppd from commandline with the nodetach option and figured out that the password is 'wrong'. The password does not get passed correct. I'm using baselayout 2, so there seems to be problems with it.
> 
> Though I figured out a working config: I've changed from using the password_ppp0 to "password xxxxx" in pppd_ppp0.
> ...

 

I'm having problems with the connection to alice-dsl too (here is the post).

I copied your configuration but it didn't work. What modem do you have?

Mine is a "Thomson SpeedTouch 350i".

Did you have to do something "special" before/after pppd configuration in order to get it working?

Regards

----------

